# Not sure on binding size



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey EatMyTracers,

Sorry to hear about the bindings being uncomfortable man. Just be sure, did you fully adjust them in terms of heel hoop sizing, strap length, and toe ladder location? From what we gather you picked up a pair of S/M bindings. They'll need to be maxed out for a pair of size 9.5 Thirtytwo boots for sure, since they tend to be a little bigger and bulkier from what we've heard.

You'd have an easier time with a pair of L/XL bindings, since you can adjust them down and there shouldn't be any sort of pressure points.

L/XL's will fit great on your Reverb as well.

Hope that helps a bit and maybe saves you from dealing with returning your binders. Any other questions let us know.

-Rome SDS


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

9.5 Boots is such a fucking bitch with 390s. I tried s/m, too small. l/xl fits but the heel loop has to be adjusted all the way in and the ladders on the toe strap adjusted all the way down, and I mean to the very last plastic rib thing on the strap. Ankle strap no issues.

Once adjusted the binding fits excellently, very comfortable, right amount of flex for what I want and I love it. But goddamn it some nagging OCD part of my brain is always thinking to itself "fuck, why do my ladders have to be adjusted down so far??" And I know it's trivial but all that unused ladder strap just flopping around pisses me off. Of course once riding I forget about all this shit and the bindings are awesome.

I wish rome would come out with a true medium binding. There's nothing wrong with the bindings I have. They fit fine and work fine and I understand what I am writing could be called rediculous, but you have to admit that a true medium or m/l size would eliminate a lot or even all of this size issue bullshit.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Frozen said:


> 9.5 Boots is such a fucking bitch with 390s. I tried s/m, too small. l/xl fits but the heel loop has to be adjusted all the way in and the ladders on the toe strap adjusted all the way down, and I mean to the very last plastic rib thing on the strap. Ankle strap no issues.
> 
> Once adjusted the binding fits excellently, very comfortable, right amount of flex for what I want and I love it. But goddamn it some nagging OCD part of my brain is always thinking to itself "fuck, why do my ladders have to be adjusted down so far??" And I know it's trivial but all that unused ladder strap just flopping around pisses me off. Of course once riding I forget about all this shit and the bindings are awesome.
> 
> I wish rome would come out with a true medium binding. There's nothing wrong with the bindings I have. They fit fine and work fine and I understand what I am writing could be called rediculous, but you have to admit that a true medium or m/l size would eliminate a lot or even all of this size issue bullshit.


Do you have the toe strap in the forward or the back position?


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

I didn't know there were multiple positions. I don't have the bindings w/ me (at work) but I don't remember seeing a place to get at a bolt or anything on the front strap or ladder (2011-2012 model). I'll check again this evening though. If I can move the to strap mounting position back that would be awesome, thanks.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

That makes more sense. 390's and Targas are so adjustable that S/M and L/XL seem like perfectly acceptable sizes.

As for the OP, 9.5 makes more sense to me in L/XL bindings, than S/M. If you don't mind sticking with Rome, definitely size up. 

$.02


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

So do you guys think with any bindings I should move up to a large? And I would stay with the 390 boss but I heard other people having this issue even with smaller boots to a bigger binding. From what I have gathered I think it is just a boot problem. Well I am going to go for flux bindings I think, anyone know how the tt30 is? I am also considering the flux dmcc light but those cost a lot more and I already have heard how great they are so I don't need any opinions on these, only the tt30.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Anyone have any comments about the flux tt30? I am pretty sure I am going to be picking those up in a large.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

I disagree with everyone here and I would go with mediums. I have 9.5 boots and I have to tighten everything down all the way on larges and still don't get a great fit. With mediums I have everything on the middle settings and it fits great. This has been my experience with Burton, Rome, and Flux.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Well I am going to get the flux tt30 from my local board shop and try both the medium and large with my boots and see what fits better. Also I don't know how you have your 9.5 boots in medium bindings with everything adjusted to a middle setting. With mine I had the straps maxed out and they barley fit.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

Some boots are bulkier than others. I ride nikes and I think they're on the smaller side. Also each binding model fits differently. The best reference I have is the DMCC Lights which I have in both large and medium. They both fit, but the medium allows me to crank on the straps without reaching the end or the rachet like I do on the larges even on the smallest settings.

My burton c02's in large just barely fit my size 10 vans on the smallest settings and when I switched to 9.5 nikes they basically didn't fit at all.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Well it sounds like thirtytwo boots are just big, I am just going to take them to my local board shop and try them in the medium and large tt30 and get whichever fits better


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

That's definitely the best way to go about it


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Would the flux ds30 be a good all mountain binding?


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

So anyone know about the ds30 for all mountain? I am tempted to just go with the dmcc light but I is a little pricey.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

You won't regret the dmcc light...I have no experience with the ds30


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

EatMyTracers said:


> So anyone know about the ds30 for all mountain? I am tempted to just go with the dmcc light but I is a little pricey.


There is a guy selling the DMCCs (not Lights) for a pretty sweet price here.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't want to buy them without trying my boots in them. So what about the ds30? would those be good for all mountain.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

So nothing about the flux ds30? I am considering these but am not sure if they would be a good all mountain binding.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

a bag of it said:


> Some boots are bulkier than others. I ride nikes and I think they're on the smaller side. Also each binding model fits differently. The best reference I have is the DMCC Lights which I have in both large and medium. They both fit, but the medium allows me to crank on the straps without reaching the end or the rachet like I do on the larges even on the smallest settings.
> 
> My burton c02's in large just barely fit my size 10 vans on the smallest settings and when I switched to 9.5 nikes they basically didn't fit at all.


Interesting, which model Vans is that? Because my size 10 Fargos max out/are too big for medium-size Burton bindings


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

So anyone want to give me any info on the flux ds30 or should I just make a new thread if I want any responses that actually answer my question?


----------

